# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Introduction!!!

## michellchristin

Hi, Guys. This is Michell Christin. I am over here, because I love to traveling and love to visit different places. I am sure that this community help me to getting right direction about different travel destination.
Thanks
Michell Christin

----------


## steefen1

Hi,
  I am steefen fleming. I am a travel adviser. When you want to travel from London to all over world. I can provide you good air ticket deals.

Flights to Sydney from Heathrow

----------


## rajnish

Hello and welcome in this community.Nice to see you,enjoy the stay here.

----------

